# Boss V Box Salt Spreader



## Eager Beaver

Question?
Received a Boss V Box salt spreader in payment for some work I did for a Landscaper that went out of business. It is a 95 unit with very little maintenance last year after the season. Its powered by a 8hp Briggs. It was used last season The chain and bearings look pretty rusty along with the spinner assembly etc. Any suggestions on how to lubricate this before I fire it up and break something. Something like soaking everything with WD 40 or a similar product. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated or do I just use it for an ornamental flower box and forget it?


----------



## Mike Fronczak

Try using Thrust brand-penetrating oil heavier than WD-40, or Bobcat brand is supposed to be even better. If that dosn't work, replace frozen up parts.


----------



## CT18fireman

Shoot grease into all fittings. Use a penetrating chain lube on the drive chains and drag chain. The bearings should loosen. Start the engine and engage the clutch at a low speed. This will prevent any severe jerking or stress. After everything is moving ok the move the speed up.


----------



## Eager Beaver

Thanks guys for all your suggestions. Will try the above and see what happens. I did talk to one of the former employees and he said that they used it all last winter and did spray it down with oil after last years work. 
Another question?
Are there any aftermarket suppliers that handle parts for these units that you have found to be what they say they are?


----------

